# Tamil film Vs Kannada film



## punk (Aug 8, 2007)

All said and done about Sivaji the boss a tamil film estimated to gross about 250 crores, but i think it is not such a big hit as it is made to look, The estimated cost of the film is around 90 crores (heresay/rumour) and if the film grosses 250 crores it is aroud 2.5 times only.
Kannada film Mungaaru male total cost of production was around 4 crores, this film is still running as of today and has the unique record of running for 200 days in a multiplex with around 5 shows a day (for 175 days and 4 shows a day from thereof. It is still running at PVR-bangalore at 2 shows a day) any language any region. it was release in 38 screens all over karnataka and has been screened in U.S also. now coming to the point, the film until now has grossed around 60 crores, that is 15 times the input amount.
Compare this with Sivaji which was released in over 100 screens, don't look at final gross amount but also look at initial cost.
So i thnk There are more better films in other language which have done better earnings/profits than media hyped Sivaji.
Now all kannadigas have a reason to be Proud to be a Kannadiga & its Sandalwood (karnataka version of bollywood)


----------



## comrade (Aug 8, 2007)

dude you just compared  a single film shivaji & Mungaaru and come into conclusion that kannada films are better...?


----------



## punk (Aug 8, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> dude you just compared a single film shivaji & Mungaaru and come into conclusion that kannada films are better...?


 

Is it ? then let me take another film 'Duniya' which has already crossed 150 days-budget 2 crores and is still running, earning around 30 crores, Jogi 100 days-budget 3 crores, Jote joteyali-100 days-budget 4 crores, Santha running -budget 4 crores, prema loka- one year-budget 1.5 crores (around 1985, when no industry in india worth their salt including bollywood were putting out 50 lakh for production), AK-47 100 days-1.5 crores. I can name more films where the input amount is less but the net profit is worth easily 5-10 times. What i had to tell is if people want to rave and rant about Sivaji earning then they should also remember the initial cost for the film to release.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 8, 2007)

some times i dont like Kannada films, except few directors are dedicated enough to make good movies and meaningful too


----------



## cynosure (Aug 8, 2007)

I understand none of them 
But best of luck for both the industries.


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 8, 2007)

I personally feel kannada films used to be very good in old days..Regarding tamil, I dont know about tamil as I havent seen much..But what I like is the SONGS they have..Harris Jayaraj, AR Rehman are best there. 

I like old Anantnag,ramesh and Vishnuvardhan movies(like gauri ganesha,America america,Amrutavarshini)... The film which come these days(that roudism and MACCHU movies) are of NOT IN MY LIKING LIST. Mungaru male songs are good. The jokes of anantnag is friendly and humorous..

   But in tamil films, what I dont like is tooo many twists and most of films are based on Roudism or in another words Rebel-against-existing-system/government type..Though there are good films there too..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 8, 2007)

until now tamil films used to be better then kannada now kannada is catching up


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have seen few kannad films though kannada films i feel are restricted to karunadu.i saw the film(forgot the name) with Uppi starring was not so good to compare.tamil films are also not very great.but they cater to the kind of ppl these films are made.(and i feel tamil films are understood all over the south).although the old films directed by puttanna kanagal etc stands apart in kannada films.even worst actors like sudeep is churning out re-makes of popular tamil films etc!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

who told kannada films r better... r u guys out of ur mind.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2007)

^are u from tamil nadu


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^are u from tamil nadu



no... but tamils movies r atleast better.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 8, 2007)

guys i have heard many ridiculous scenes in kanada/telugu films..

but yes in tamil also u have ... but too much out of logic like one person fighting thousands and getting a jug in the beach during a climax scene and hitting with it and all is toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much of out of logic..

i would say in tamil u have all variety of movies.. and still will say that tamil is the best film indusrty in the whole INDIA... may be nexst to malayalam ..coz theere they have very good movies .. as of i heard them...

BUT TAMIL FILM INDUSTRY IS THE BEST!!

take for Eg AR, Harris , Illayaraja(top notch) ,Kamal (still no one can beat him in the performance cateegory), Manirathnam , SHANKAR (ultimate next super director who is going to do his next dream project "ROBO" with SRK),Budding Yuvan shankar raja , Cheran ( many times national award winner for best director ........ and the list goes on....

yes i do agree that there are some Idi*ts like Perarasu... kind of people....who r pulling the tamil filmm down with thier idiotic stupid stories..and direction...as far as i know no body likes him..

my verdict : Tamil Rocks... EG: SIVAJI - THE BOSS


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> BUT TAMIL FILM INDUSTRY IS THE BEST!!
> 
> 
> my verdict : Tamil Rocks... EG: SIVAJI - THE BOSS



another fanboy of tamil movies.... no wonder ur saying sivaji rocks. 

ghar ki maa ko kaun dayeen bolata hain.


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 8, 2007)

A stray case of one or two hits in the kannada film industry can't say that it's good. Most of it is violent oriented. I say it sucks. *Grosses out*


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 8, 2007)

its completely baseless to have a comparison b/w the two..........

both have good and bad movies under them.........


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 9, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> another fanboy of tamil movies....



fanboyism for films is totally acceptable

like he is fan of rajini.....and u may be fan of angelina jolie   !!
that guy is just proud of his tamil films


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> fanboyism for films is totally acceptable
> 
> like he is fan of rajini.....and u may be fan of angelina jolie   !!
> that guy is just proud of his tamil films



being proud does not mean he has to impose his ideas onto people.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 9, 2007)

think these ppl yet to heard what happened to Anuradha SenGupta & Sanjeeb Mukherjea of cnn-ibn  tried bashing Rajanikanth and his new film=shivaji.  do research to find out.


----------

